# I found some nice Free Knitting Patterns



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns2/accessories/MochiPlus-Fingerless.html

There are lots of very simple Knitting patterns here ladies


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

Those are cute and a bit different.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Go on the left and get all the other Patterns too, I was actually looking for a Babies Shawl Pattern and came across these patterns.
In New Zealand we call a Baby Shawl a big blanket, one we would wrap baby up in say for a Christening etc. I see reading through that here in USA a Shawl is like a little jacket thing,they are rather cute too,I have never knitted one of those,anyway if any of you lovely ladies have any Baby shawl/blanket knitting patterns I would be very grateful to see them.
Kind regards,
Jacqui x


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Lionbrand.com has alot of these type of patterns.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Love Crystal Palace. Great yarns and patterns. Thanks for posting the link. They also have a fantastic newsletter.


----------



## darknits (Mar 13, 2011)

I never do well with dp needles but would love to try this...Do I need to make any modifications if I use circular needles???
Thanks for finding the pattern.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

no you wouldn't have to make modifications,just use the markers,double pointed needles are no different though to use,what ever you are used to. I have mostly not ever used circular needles,not sure why,suppose it is what we get used to


----------



## marianne620 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the link ,love that site.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Kiwi_knitter said:


> Go on the left and get all the other Patterns too, I was actually looking for a Babies Shawl Pattern and came across these patterns.
> In New Zealand we call a Baby Shawl a big blanket, one we would wrap baby up in say for a Christening etc. I see reading through that here in USA a Shawl is like a little jacket thing,they are rather cute too,I have never knitted one of those,anyway if any of you lovely ladies have any Baby shawl/blanket knitting patterns I would be very grateful to see them.
> Kind regards,
> Jacqui x


Lots of goodies here:

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/baby.php


----------



## tiki (Jul 19, 2011)

So glad you posted this link.. So nice to see some good adult patterns!! Thanks.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank You so much. I am tired of buying a book for close to $20 because there is one pattern in it that I want. And I don't like paying $5 or $6 for a single pattern either. The caliber of these patterns is more what I have been looking for. So many on knitting pattern central are so dorky, there are a few nice ones, but it takes hours to get through them to only find one if I am lucky. Thanks again.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

deshka said:


> Thank You so much. I am tired of buying a book for close to $20 because there is one pattern in it that I want. And I don't like paying $5 or $6 for a single pattern either. The caliber of these patterns is more what I have been looking for. So many on knitting pattern central are so dorky, there are a few nice ones, but it takes hours to get through them to only find one if I am lucky. Thanks again.


Yes I find some of those Knitting Patterns in Central are a bit 'Dorky lol' so is nice to find one that is more simple to look through, hehe we are getting fussy now aren't we


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

went on the site but could not see the price of the wool. i like the patterns but can not down load them yet as i have run out of ink


----------



## bowler (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Lots of lovely patterns and you would be hard to please if you couldn't find a pattern here to suit. Thanks again.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Kiwi_knitter said:


> http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns2/accessories/MochiPlus-Fingerless.html
> There are lots of very simple Knitting patterns here ladies


Crystal Palace has all sorts of wonderful patterns. You can find them by project type and by yarn. I love their pattern photos that show close-up details as well as a global view and as you said, many of the patterns are very simple. All seem to be clearly written. They have nice yarns too. Mochi (Mini, worsted and chunky versions too) is simply delicious. My LYS carries it and it's wonderful.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Ki Wi Knitter...WOW that was fun looking through!!!

Almost burned dinner..but it was worth it Thanks!! 

judyinoz


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Hehehe Judy can't have you burning the dinner girl lol,I have just made 2 loaves Wholewheat bread too,she smells good, us Knitters have to get our top priorities don't we, I am knitting a Baby blanket, with 240 stitches,I keep thinking I have about 200 more rows to go.
Keep up the knitting girls


----------

